# [SELLING PRINTING SERVICES] Any tips on how to market my services at a low cost?



## OCPRINTPROS (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello I own a printing company and we offer everything when it comes to printing.

I'm trying to find more ways to drive traffic to my blogs and my websites, can any one help me with ideas on how to drive more traffic. 

Thanks.

Hello, my name is Rob. I'm trying to find other ways to market my printing company. 

Any idea's on other websites?Blogs? or even marketing tips I my not know about.

Thanks

Hello

Has anyone ever heard of other great ways to market there business that are free, Or other idea's that I may not know of that can help drive traffic to my site's and blogs. 

Thanks.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

:welcome:We're glad to have you aboard!

This link may have a few answers....

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t119813.html


----------



## tango9984 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: What are other ways to market?*



OCPRINTPROS said:


> Hello, my name is Rob. I'm trying to find other ways to market my printing company.
> 
> Any idea's on other websites?Blogs? or even marketing tips I my not know about.
> 
> Thanks


Rob,

What sorts of things are you doing to market now? And what do you already know about?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Thread note: *merged 3 duplicate posts to keep all the information in one place so that it's easier to follow and find ​


----------

